# 2-color stool



## Guest (Dec 18, 1999)

Hi,In the last couple of days I had odd stools of two colors.On one accasion each piece was half yellowish, half dark brown, length-wise.On the second occasion, several pieces of light brown were followed by several pieces of darker brown.The texture and shape was different on each occassion -- first was normal, second was narrower and softer/flakier, dispersing on touch.Since I never had anything like this, does anybody know if it means anything?Thanks.


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

The more yellow the stool, usually means that the food was not digested. In our terms it ran right through you. I get that all time time. Nothing to worry about though (the color) if anything else starts to happen like blood or pain you should probably go to the doctor and get checked out. It's not the most pleasant thing to talk about, but at least you will know.[This message has been edited by NewForMe (edited 12-18-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 1999)

Hi,Thanks for responding.As a matter of fact, for about a month I did have the various symptoms that can be associated with colorectal cancer, but which also overlap with bowel and or hemorrhoidalinflamations. But I do not have health insurance and for various personal reasons I could not have myself tested. I read all I could about the symptoms and finally I managed to dig an old rlative abroad who is a retired MD, who disgnozed it as a bowel/hemorrhoidal inflamation (it makes sense, because I suffered from hemorrhoids once before.Now the symptoms have all gone, except theseweird color changes in my stools and I DK what to make of them.Any opinions would be appreciated.Thanks again.


----------



## Worried (Sep 16, 2004)

I was told this is no big deal. I was told that the only stools you really need to be concerned with are the black tarry ones. I wouldn't worry too much. I think a lot of it depends on what you eat.------------------


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

You described my usual stools for the last 3 years!!! I used to drive myself crazy and panic and sweat looking in that fish bowl!!! Food passage and certain bacteria are the cause. Not to concern yourself with unless dark black or bright red....


----------

